# Fitting a dashcam



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone have a how to for fitting a dash cam,which ignition controlled fuse to piggyback and route for the cable from the fuse box to the camera thanks


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Which dash cam have you got mate ?


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

This is what I done with my nextbase 412GW... bought the hardwire kit and found a 12v spare fuse socket in the fuse box (side of the dash behind drivers side door) I tested this with a multi metre when turning the key to make sure it was switchable.









Used one of the dash screws for the earth on the cable then run the cable behind the drivers side pillar and tucked up behind the roof lining.









I cut a small hole out of the rear view mirror housing and ran it under the cover.









Hope this helps


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks that's all I needed


----------



## Splashy (Nov 23, 2016)

I have the Nextbase 512GW and i connected to 12V constant in the fusebox using the same Nextbase hard wiring kit.

The reason for this is that the 512GW has a Parking Mode which it enters after the car has been stationary for 3 minutes. This switches the cam into standby and is awoken if there is any bump to the car.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

The 412GW doesn't need constant live as it has a built in battery which it uses for g sensor incase anyone knocks the car


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

sean mate thats a fab idea. You sir are a genius..I've stolen your idea


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

audilover88 said:


> sean mate thats a fab idea. You sir are a genius..I've stolen your idea


haha no worries glad it helps


----------



## Littlerob5 (Jan 5, 2017)

Handy little guide this! Cheers


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

just wowed my neighbour who paid halfrauds to have his wired..followed my guide and the cocky twat was like wow u finally got it wired i said no mate i did it myself   :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

Haha I didn't want halfrauds touching my car either


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Neat - this would also work for my Tom-Tom.


----------



## gily (Apr 28, 2017)

Great idea and guide .. stolen !


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Just I case anyone's interested Thinkware have a new dash cam coming out soon called the F800 Air. 
I had a Thinkware cam in my last car and can highly recommend the F550. No distracting LCD screens and quite discrete.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

SeanTTS said:


> audilover88 said:
> 
> 
> > sean mate thats a fab idea. You sir are a genius..I've stolen your idea
> ...


Where did you get the hard wire kit from? I need to put my nextbase 412GW in lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Where did you get the hard wire kit from? I need to put my nextbase 412GW in lol J xx


http://www.halfords.com/technology/dash ... 7Qodq4sP4g

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the hard wire kit from? I need to put my nextbase 412GW in lol J xx
> ...


Thanks Hoggster

J
xx


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the Mini0806 dashcam with a GPS mount which works great. It has a small LCD screen so you can tell if it lined up correctly. It has a "hot foot" GPS base so you can easily remove it and the adhesive is secure enough that it's unlikely to come off in the event of a major crash.

The camera can be flipped, so both LHD and RHD can place it on either side, just behind the mirror so it's out of the drivers view. The display screen can be programmed to shut off after 30-seconds so it's not on while you're driving. It also has an option for a micro SD-WiFiSD adapter. Using a WiFi SD card inside a digital camera, one can wirelessly and automatically upload digital photos to a local computer or a mobile device.

The Mino0806 has an internal battery and there's a number of YouTube videos on how to replace it but it will require some soldering skills to do it (see PDF below). The GPS mount also has a little pill battery which will need to be replaced at some point in time.

There's a new version out now, the Mini 0906, which has an additional rear view camera.

*EDIT* - One really annoying feature is the triple alarm noise it makes if the SD card needs to be formatted. You can hear it on this YouTube as my wife struggles to figure out where the sound is coming from. Took me ages to figure it out and only realized what was going on when the RNS-E was turned off and this sound started again. I just happened to look up behind the mirror at the dash cam and noticed the "_Frgmt Err: Need Format_" message on the screen.

*AudiTT8JAlarmSound*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6eeUBr ... e=youtu.be


























































A few reviews for the 0806 and 0906 - 
https://dashcamtalk.com/mini-0806/
https://dashboardcamerareviews.com/cate ... mid-price/

Specifications - 
https://mini-0806.info/technical-specification/

Owners Manual - 
https://dashcamtalk.com/cams/mini0806/M ... Manual.pdf

Internal battery replacement (PDF attached in case the link is broken) - 
https://h-tune.co.uk/club/guides/dash-c ... ault.1704/
View attachment Dash Camera 0805 Battery Replacement.doc.pdf


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Is there any truth in this? I can't see that there is...

From
http://www.fordownersclub.com/forums/to ... iring-kit/

_"One thing to be careful of when fitting piggyback fuse connectors is that you must ensure that the wire off the piggyback is on the negative terminal of the fusebox or else the piggyback fuse is bypassed.

Easiest way to check this is to remove the relevant fuse and see if the item connected to it is not live.

If the item powers up then you need to rotate the piggyback 180 degrees.










The original (lower) fuse position bridges both terminals in the board whereas the top fuse only contacts one leg off the board (the wire is the other).

A lot of motor factors have stopped stocking fusetaps due to lack of understanding concerning fitting.

If you are using a fusetap and you get the polarity wrong you are bypassing the fuse and risking electrical problems."_


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes true, pull the piggyback fuse & additional item should be dead, if not the piggyback item is the wrong way round.
The negative indication is not really true, although it does eventually go to earth.
Hoggy.


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

This has been raised before, the additional item is always powered through the second fuse in the piggyback but depending on which way the piggyback is fitted in the fuse holder the power to the additional item will either be through the second fuse only or both fuses. There is debate as to which is correct When fitted where the additional item is fused separately it would be theoretically possible to overload the original wire supplying the fuse,but when fitted the other way the original fuse would protect the car wiring.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I am still having 2nd thoughts about this. If piggyback is wired as I think it is, if fitted the "wrong" way round & the main circuit fuse failed then the 2nd item would also loose it's power. If fitted the "correct" way the 2nd item would continue to get power.
As long as the 2nd fuse is of lower value, then the circuit won't be overloaded.
I have a spare piggyback so will check it out later, to find if there a correct way or will either be O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## woodgnome (Nov 8, 2016)

The negative designation is technically wrong but I can see why they refer to it as that.

If the piggyback is fitted the wrong way around it will still work and it will still also cut the power if you remove the top fuse. The only problem is that the 2nd item will be drawing power through both the top and bottom fuse so could potentially overload the bottom fuse causing it to blow depending on the current being drawn (for a dashcam this isn't really relevant as the current is minimal).

Best way to check would be to plug the piggyback in with no fuses. Both 1st and 2nd items should have no power. Plug 2nd fuse in and 2nd item should power up. If so you have it the right way around (my opinion) and can plug 1st fuse in (which should also then power up).



brianmcc51 said:


> There is debate as to which is correct When fitted where the additional item is fused separately it would be theoretically possible to overload the original wire supplying the fuse,but when fitted the other way the original fuse would protect the car wiring.


This is possible but fuses are rated to protect the secondary equipment not the power supply. There is a fuse further up the line to protect the fusebox power feed. I would be more concerned if someone needed to up-rate the 1st fuse as it was supplying power to both items. This is not a good idea.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep, true. Only occurred to me the second time I installed one of these. 
If in doubt add your own in-line fuse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi

i have just got a garmin dash cam and it needs switched and constant 12v.

I was looking to do with piggy back fuses but can anyone tell me the fuse numbers for a switch and constant to use.

Also what size piggyback fuse to buy as it seems to be three different sizes on ebay

Cheers

A


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone ?


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

muppetboy said:


> Hi
> 
> i have just got a garmin dash cam and it needs switched and constant 12v.
> 
> I was looking to do with piggy back fuses but can anyone tell me the fuse numbers for a switch and constant to use.


On the 1st page of this topic?? No??


----------



## M-Y-L-E-E (Feb 16, 2016)

I fitted my Mini 0806 with a blackvue power magic. Great bit of kit for not a lot of money. Allows the camera to always be on without the risk of a flat battery


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes it says in post switched 12v but I also need a constant for this cam

Any ideas don't have a meter

A


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

F26 was permanent live on my Mk2. 
F40 was live with ignition on.

Take note of the fuse numbering. It's very small and, from memory, reads from right to left.

A bulb and a couple of bits of wire will do for checking the supplies.


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent thank you 
Andy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting to see the Mini-0806 now has a dual-camera cousin called the Mini-0*9*06. Not a bad design and the price is reasonable. I've had my Mini-0806 tucked up behind the rear view mirror for about 2-years now and honestly, half the time I forget it's there.

For anyone considering a front and rear camera option, this might be a good way to go. Evidently, those who bought the Mini-0806 under the German re-seller label iTracker Mini0806 seem to be pretty happy. 3,504 customers have bought them and it's received 4.5 stars on Amazon.de.

https://dashcamtalk.com/mini-0906/

Nice open box review on YouTube - 





Owners manual - 
http://dashcameras.net/wp-content/uploa ... Manual.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Follow up for the piggy-back fuse tap discussion. Worth a read to ensure you have it installed correctly, and not the wrong way around!

Be sure to check the fuse panel layout in your vehicle since the fuses in your vehicle may be different from other TTs depending on the features and options that came with the car. There should be a sticker on the back of the dash panel cover that lists all the fuse assignments.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Follow up for the piggy-back fuse tap discussion. Worth a read to ensure you have it installed correctly, and not the wrong way around!
> 
> Be sure to check the fuse panel layout in your vehicle since the fuses in your vehicle may be different from other TTs depending on the features and options that came with the car. There should be a sticker on the back of the dash panel cover that lists all the fuse assignments.
> 
> ...


Top man thanks Swiss


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Credit goes to Brittan. I just provided the editorial and pretty pictures for this one! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## motornoter (Jul 16, 2012)

I fitted a VTGo+ dashcam https://www.vtgo.co.uk/ aalong with a fitting kit off Ebay and wired the camera into the fuse box the same way using a piggyback connector. The VTGo+ is only about 30mm square and doesn't have a distracting screen - all the files are stored on a a SD card and can downloded to my iPhone. The kit also included a bluetooth 'rage button' that can take an undeletable 12 sec burst of video to capture any idiot moves.

Not bothering with a rear facing camera as not much catches up with our fabulous 3.2 roadster!!!


----------

